# Broadband connection speed in malaga?



## Yolly (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know what the broadband connection speed is in Malaga?

Many thanks

Yolly


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Your question is not really valid. Maximum, from a dongle, cable etc etc. ??

Please explain what you mean and we can help and I will rant about the national disgrace that is Telefónica,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Your question is not really valid. Maximum, from a dongle, cable etc etc. ??
> 
> Please explain what you mean and we can help and I will rant about the national disgrace that is Telefónica,



I think the question is referring to the normal household landline/broadband connection Stevie, In a house thats connected to "the system" - telef***ingfonica lol

Jo xxx


----------

